# First Batch Bottled



## fivebk (Apr 20, 2009)

Yesterday my wife and I decided that our apple wine had bulk aged long enough. (since we got our new corker in last week) 

Here are some pics of our bottling operation</font>







Bottles eagerly awaiting some wine!!!










Wife - Barb - helping cork the bottles.











I told her no breaks, but she explained that she could multi-task.














Left Overs - It tastes GREAT!!!!!


----------



## admiral (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent! Way to go! Nice looking wine!






I see that it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 20, 2009)

That's the way to multi-task! That sure looks like a lot of leftovers- I bet you could have filled a 375ml bottle and not had to sample any- YEAH RIGHT! You made the right call!


----------



## Bert (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good.....NO...Looking great......ENJOY......So what is next????


----------



## IQwine (Apr 20, 2009)

Good job. Leftovers are the benefits.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess she showed you eh? Nice work. Bet it tasted good.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!!! It makes me feel pretty good to have my first batch come out sooooo Goooood!!! It was totally from scratch from my own apples and plenty of advice from all of you.

What I have going right now are a grape concentrate I call Cherry Zin, A Welch's Concord, and a Strawberry all bulk aging and a Berry Sunsplash Cocktail that has been in secondary for about 10 days

BOB


----------



## Waldo (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome looking apple wine


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2009)

That's a beautiful sight!!!!!


----------



## NEBama (Apr 21, 2009)

That some awesome looking apple winenice and clear.AL


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 21, 2009)

Grats, fivebk!!!! Awesome pictures. Leftovers always taste good!!!!


----------



## K&GB (Apr 21, 2009)

WTG Bob &amp; Barb!



Especially Barb. Who can blame 'er for havin' a wee nip after all that hard work with the corker.



Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. Now for the lables...


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on some great looking wine. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I was told once that when you get real good at bottling, you always have a little left over to drink right then.


----------



## Wayne1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I like the idea of elevating the carboy so you can do the bottling on the table top rather than the floor - I'm going to see if I can figure out a way to do that


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 21, 2009)

Wine looks great!



How do you like the bench top model corker?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks again for all the encouraging words

K&GB, We have been trying to come up with a name for our vineyard (that we both agree on ). We already have some prototype labels saved on the computer . They are just waiting for a name.

Wayne, I elevated the carboy because I have a very bad back . The less bending the better.

JWMINNESOTA , The bench corker worked very good, it will work even better when I get it mounted to the table that I will be doing most of my bottling from.


----------



## fivebk (Jun 7, 2009)

I finally found some time to bottle some wine . Guess what my wife and I finally came up with a name for our vineyard , so we were able to label bottles too!!!!!! Here are some pics


----------



## gaudet (Jun 7, 2009)

Now you are bonifide. Nice labels and everything. Now the hard part. Waiting!!!!!


----------



## K&GB (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice labels! Lots of hard work, huh? But it pays off...


----------



## Scott B (Jun 7, 2009)

Your Labels look great!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Great complete package. Enjoy them!


----------



## NEBama (Jun 8, 2009)

Great looking labels now the count down begins congrats.AL


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2009)

With those great labels watch how FAST that they disappear, it's like magic!


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 8, 2009)

great job
great
great


rrawhide


----------

